# The Guardian: From the clasical archive



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...rchive-beethoven-life-and-death-observer-1827


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TalkingHead said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...rchive-beethoven-life-and-death-observer-1827


Interesting, thank you for sharing:tiphat:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd heard of The Guardian, but I had no idea they went _this_ far back! Fascinating. It kind of makes Beethoven seem not so long ago, the chatty reporting seeming almost current.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

The Observer, a Sunday newspaper, was first published in 1791, and the Manchester Guardian in 1821. They weren't part of the same 'stable' until 1993.

The article is absolutely fascinating, TH, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Marvelously instructive and entertaining. Thank-you.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you TalkingHead! Fascinating. I'm going to try out "What a scoundrelly phiz!" on social media and see how that's received ;P


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Beethoven sadly appeared to go out of his way to alienate people who tried to be pleasant with him. Rossini once visited him and was disgusted that he was allowed to live in such squalor, to which people replied they had tried to help LvB but that is the way he chose to live.


----------

